# Game 24: Heat @ Wizards



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

<center>









Miami Heat
(16-7)

vs.









Washington Wizards
(12-7)


*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
    

Heat Bench:
Rasual Butler 
Shandon Anderson
Wes Person
Michael Doleac
Keyon Dooling
Christian Laettner
Dorell Wright
Wang Zhi Zhi

</center>


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Is Wade playing?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sMaKDiSDoWn</b>!
> Is Wade playing?


Everything I've read says that he is. I personally think he would've came back during the second half of the last game if it were in any way close.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Should be a great game. I'm actually going to this one (I live in the Washington area), this will be the first NBA game I've gone too, so I'm excited.


----------



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

As much as I want the Heat to win this one, I think this will be a hard fought matchup and everyone has to play their A-Game tonight if we want any chance of winning at all.


----------



## AllStarWade (Sep 14, 2004)

yea theyve lost to us 3 times already.... but hey if it aint broke DONT FIX IT!!!!

yo partisan my brother is going to the game too it should be a riot


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Finally a 7pm start*

One thing I miss this season now that Shaq is on the Heat, is all the 10:45 starts that the Lakers had. These 7:40 tip-offs make you have to record a lot of tv shows, and really kill me when they don't end before 10pm.

If Wade plays the Heat should win. SVG has to keep feeding Shaq!:yes: D and rebounding will be big for Miami as always.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

is tipoff really at 7?

why can't we play a little later?


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Pathetic start.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we have to shake off this start and just play our game


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Since when did Udonis Haslem become a catch & shoot player? Apparently, that's what he has become this season at times.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

I hope we dont give this game away...


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Only Eddie Jones could suck so bad...


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>D-Wade</b>!
> Since when did Udonis Haslem become a catch & shoot player? Apparently, that's what he has become this season at times.


And I'll quote this again.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

And just like that we're back in it!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

looks like the whole shooting clock thing may have cooled the wizards down.....now dont give the momentum back to them


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

adios Jamison


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Thats 3 fouls on Jamison!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damn...only 2 on him, not 3.....


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

yep EJ threw a nice pass to Shaq.
we are tie now.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

rebound!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

defensive rebound!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Jamison is in with 3!!!

We should take it right at him!!!


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

They're playn their best basketball and we're playn or worst,yet we're only down 2pts!!!

We should be smacking these fools!!!:devil:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

the only thing im not liking is rebounding. if these guys wanna crash the boards like this we HAVE to make them pay. but we cant get a fast break going. hughes is a fast dude.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Get Udonis Haslem out of there. You put a decent power forward with size against him and he becomes a huge liability. 

Leep the Shaq/L8 chemistry flowing.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Why the f*** would Damon Jones make that pass knowing that Gilbert Arenas was right there just waiting for the steal? And there goes Wade trying to do just a bit too much...

Great, Damon Jones is cold from 3 tonight, so I don't expect any contributing coming from him tonight. Yay.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*terrible end to the half*

Poor boxing out and flat foot on the defensive boards, and too much lazy play. Other than that , not bad. If the Heat start to bust their a$$ on the defensive end, they will come back to win. It would be nice if DJ could make a bunch of threes in the second half! :yes:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

damon is trying some stupid passes


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Leave it to Haslem to F up such a beautiful pass.

PLAY LAETTNER!

God, who cares really...we suck.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wow....couldnt we start any better....


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Wait a minute, Eddie Jones is supposed to guard Antwan Jamison inside? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Eddie at the 3 on D*

Eddie has been struggling on D guarding SF, especially since he gets caught inside more helping out. Jamison would look good in a Heat uniform next year.:yes:


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Whats new? Who is it F'ing up again?

*UDONIS HASLEM!!!*


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we're playing awful on D


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

THANK YOU FOR TAKING OUT HASLEM, STAN!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we have to GET SHAQ THE BALL


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Give Shaq the damn ball, man. Jeez..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

they are running zone...that's why we can't feed it into Shaq

that's why Wade is struggling slashing too


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Back to reality*

I guess the current 5 game win streak fooled us all. The Heat are only as good as the game they are playing in. They can lose any night, and if they were in the West they wouldn't make the play-offs. 

I can't believe Shaq isn't getting the ball. He has got to touch it every trip in the half court set!:upset:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

We're not even tryn to win!!!

The Wiz dont deserve respect but you still have to play hard!!!:devil:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ahhh

the highs and lows of this forum....


let's all take a deep breathe and realize we're down by like 8 pts


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

REBOUND THE DAMN BALL


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Wow, this Heat team is trash man. 

I'm not even saying this out of frustration, cuz right now I'm laughing. We really do suck.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Lazy Shaq*

I didn't like his 2nd or 4th foul. Lazy and out of position puts him on the bench!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

13 mins of basketball to play....calm down damn


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Why didn't Wade just take the 3, man? Damn.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

down 4 at the end of 3rd


some people here need to calm down when we get down


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

wade, is there anyone better????


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Great hands by the GQ Daddy!:wave:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Tie game

If you thought the game was over, leave.....go to real gm or something

Every time we get down, people start digging our grave....bandwagon fans can roll on out

not calling anyone specifically out...but i'm tired of the bandwagon guys jumping on and off each game...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

no clue how this game is tied...... we have played like crap most of the night

now lets take care of this game during crunch time


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

We have no answer for Jamison.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> no clue how this game is tied...... we have played like crap most of the night


I know, right? It's funny, cuz it's been the same story for about 12 of our 16 wins.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

WHAT AN EFFORTLESS PLAY BY O'NEAL :upset:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

retarded foul by Shaq


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Shaq was due for a bad effort*

:upset: 

SHOOT SHAQ, shot clock! 

Wade has to pull this one out for the Heat tonight.:yes:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

its safe to say defense in this game is a lost cause. we're just going to have to outscore them. DJ needs to hit some more 3's


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

take shaq out, put in Laettner....

if they go on a run, put Diesel back in...

but if we can go without Shaq for about 2 mins we're in really good shape


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Butts is stepping up!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> Butts is stepping up!


never heard him referred to that:laugh:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

im assuming eddie is hurt cause he only has 4 fouls and hasnt played. we're playing well so it doesnt matter. i think we need to put all the offensive firepower we have on the floor and see if we can get this done. just the fact that we are in this game makes me really happy. after playing as bad as the wiz did last game, i knew they were going to come out ready at home. we are in striking distance. WADE time!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq should touch the ball every ****ing time


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

11 in the 4th for wade so far


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

wade is getting it done late


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Nice break*

Looked like offensive GT!

D up boyz!

Keep on swallowing the whistle refs!

Go DWade!:jump:


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

DAMON JONES!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

DAMON

we gave up 5 points in a row, until THAT

DAMON


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i told u we would need more 3's from DJ... i just screamed so loud damm


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

THATS WHY I SAID TO PLAY LAETTNER ALL NIGHT, BABY!

I TOLD YALL!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

laettner with

Defense  

  :yes:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*I would have thunk it!*

I have been calling for GQ Laettner since game 1!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

now guard the 3 pt line, and dont foul


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Laettner with the block!!!

Wade hit 1 ft...


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

We have to do something about these f*ckin' free throws, my god...:no:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

dammit that second FT would have sealed it. we dont want OT. big play from laettner. love it


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Damon Jones & Dwyane Wade....man oh man. :yes:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

DJ with the game icing FT's what a great win. lot of heart, lot of character.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Sweep


Sweep


:yes:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Damon better be in the three point contest!!!


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Not so fast Genius!*

I posted DJ needed to hit more threes at half time!


Great comeback by the Heat in a game where they played poor D, and didn't box out.

But I'll take the win!:jump:


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

So much for Shanghai Kid's Wiz. They got swept. I'm sure it's what Washington didn't do, rather than what Miami did. 

4-0 says it all.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Wasnt it Arenas that said the Southeast didnt belong to Miami???


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Post game show on NBALP*

First time I have got the post game show on the NBALP.

Eric Reid needs to start saying "DJ for a 3 J"!:yes:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

i wish i could just order sunshine network instead of nba-tv... they have like an hour more of heat coverage after every game


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Post game show on NBALP*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> First time I have got the post game show on the NBALP.
> 
> Eric Reid needs to start saying "DJ for a 3 J"!:yes:


yeah at least we got that wade interview.. we got like an extra 10 minutes... i gotta move to miami


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*DJ*

terrible end to the half (post #28) 


Poor boxing out and flat foot on the defensive boards, and too much lazy play. Other than that , not bad. If the Heat start to bust their a$$ on the defensive end, they will come back to win. It would be nice if DJ could make a bunch of threes in the second half! 

:yes:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)




----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

And I'm gonna say it again for all the people who've been here for a long time....

The bandwagon fans who've came here that don't know anything about the Heat and are jumping on and off the bandwagon, 2-3 times a quarter, when we play bad need to stop. If you're here to bandwagon the Heat, you can go to realgm or somewhere else. I want to have a big group of Heat fans here, but I'd rather have 10 guys that know about the Heat than 20 with a bunch of bandwagoners.

I'm not talking to all the new people-because some of you know whats going on. But, for all the bandwagon fans, get on the wagon or get off...stop jumping or find a new message board.

That's my thoughts for the night...


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Wow, great win.


----------



## Askins (May 1, 2003)

Did anyone see Laetner also blocked that last attempt at the end of the game with no time left? I thought that was pretty funny


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

laettner is playing so well with out team right now, its amazing. he and shaq see the court perfectly well, and not to mention, he made the winning play tonight.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Joker</b>!
> laettner is playing so well with out team right now, its amazing. he and shaq see the court perfectly well, and not to mention, he made the winning play tonight.


Laettner's game is a great compliment to Shaq's. I remember last year, when he was with the Wizards, I usually mentioned the Lakers as the team I thought he'd best fit with. It was too perfect when he finally made his way down to Miami.

Put Laettner on 90% of the teams in the league, and he's little more than a locker room drag. For the couple that he works with though, he's a darn solid role player. You guys just happen to be one of those teams. It was a smart move snatching him up.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> Laettner's game is a great compliment to Shaq's. I remember last year, when he was with the Wizards, I usually mentioned the Lakers as the team I thought he'd best fit with. It was too perfect when he finally made his way down to Miami.
> 
> Put Laettner on 90% of the teams in the league, and he's little more than a locker room drag. For the couple that he works with though, he's a darn solid role player. You guys just happen to be one of those teams. It was a smart move snatching him up.


agreed


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> And I'm gonna say it again for all the people who've been here for a long time....
> 
> The bandwagon fans who've came here that don't know anything about the Heat and are jumping on and off the bandwagon, 2-3 times a quarter, when we play bad need to stop. If you're here to bandwagon the Heat, you can go to realgm or somewhere else. I want to have a big group of Heat fans here, but I'd rather have 10 guys that know about the Heat than 20 with a bunch of bandwagoners.
> ...


can you please keep some the inmature fans from making unessesary treads on other teams forums (swept!!! by *HEATLUNATIC*) on the wizards board not nessesary, no one needs that crap

btw good game :yes:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> And I'm gonna say it again for all the people who've been here for a long time....
> 
> The bandwagon fans who've came here that don't know anything about the Heat and are jumping on and off the bandwagon, 2-3 times a quarter, when we play bad need to stop. If you're here to bandwagon the Heat, you can go to realgm or somewhere else. I want to have a big group of Heat fans here, but I'd rather have 10 guys that know about the Heat than 20 with a bunch of bandwagoners.
> ...


my only problem with this board is its down alot. i do go to realgm, but have only been there starting recently, cause seriously 50% of the times i go to post, it doesnt let me. HEY JEEP not that i said it b4 u, i didnt, but early in the 3rd quarter i wrote damon needs to hit more 3s if we're gonna win, cause we just have to outscore them, but the post didnt go in. i hadn't seen urs yet. but anyway back to the forums, there is no doubt the more loyal heat fans are right here. thats why this board is the named the "best miami heat forum on the web" by dwyanewade.com!! when certain guys bash eddie i cant say much cause theyve been here and i respect their opinions. i know they arent bandwagoners. it seems like realgm is about trade proposals, rumors, bashing people, and fantasy. i like it here because there isnt as much bashing of the players, and also cause when we win, people are happy no matter the stat lines and other stuff. when i came here there was 10 guys who you could count on to be in the forum every game. now the number has grown alot of course, but as long as people realise this is all about winning, its all good. i think we need more good opinions rather than just coming in here saying i hate this guy i hate that guy. we all get mad at players but we (me included) have to put that aside sometimes. DJ was on my sh*t list and maybe i was wrong... until the next time he screws up. but seriously we should all enjoy this cause it wont last forever... 17-7??? we're on pace to win 58! bring on the BOBCATS


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>byrondarnell66</b>!
> 
> 
> can you please keep some the inmature fans from making unessesary treads on other teams forums (swept!!! by *HEATLUNATIC*) on the wizards board not nessesary, no one needs that crap
> ...


Immature???

Bump sum of the Heat vs. Wiz game threads on the Wiz board and read the smack that jazzy1 and Shanghai Kid were takn about the Heat!!!

Even your own dumba$$ players had the balls to talk **** about Shaq and Wade!!!

U ran your mouths and u got swept!!!

Bounce!!!:devil:


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

hey lunatic look at the thread i did on wiz and tell me if it worked?


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Wow, what a fun game, it was great actually being there. I'm really starting to like D-Jones, he sunk like all of his 3's in the second half, I was really feeling that. Even when the D was good he stayed really focused and just hit the 3. Great clutch shot too, that had me out of my seat (suffice to say the Wiz fans weren't too happy). Laettner played great, I'm really starting to like him on this team. However, I was disappointed at the interior passing, Shaq never got the ball. I was expected Shaq to have another huge game like before, so I wasn't happy when he got a measly 13 points since they never got him the ball. That rim-rattling dunk in the end of the 4th was tight though . Overall I had a great time, I'd love to go to NBA games in the future.
Btw, what's up with you posters who are so pessimistic after a slow start? Personally, I'm cautiously optimistic about the Heat, especially since we've gone 6-0 since putting DJones at point and Wade at SG.


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> Immature???
> ...


Yeah we got swept but it doesn't change the fact that you are still a young punk!!!

just keep your Bullsh!t treads in your own forum

Bounce!!!:devil:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>byrondarnell66</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah we got swept but it doesn't change the fact that you are still a young punk!!!
> ...


Sticks and stones... 

I will keep my BS threads in this forum cuz as of Dec. 15 we SWEPT your sorrya$$ team!!!

U can go away now cuz we're done with you!!!


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>byrondarnell66</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah we got swept but it doesn't change the fact that you are still a young punk!!!
> ...


You should be banned.


----------

